# [SOLVED] Pioneer Reciever



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a pioneer vsx-516 receiver and I can't get the surround back to kick in I think this might be due to the fact that I need to have my rear channel speakers also connected any input would be appreciated.I'm gonna take a look online and see what I can find. I can try leaving one channel hooked up to the back speakers and hook the other back speaker to the surround back and see if that works. here is the info http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...ivers/PioneerReceivers/ci.VSX-516-K|S.Support Right now it is setup in 5.1 surround 2 front speakers 1 center 1 subwoofer 2 rear speakers. The rear speakers are not very loud at all. I am trying to get them louder.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Pioneer Reciever*

First make sure there's nothing wrong with the wires or the speakers themselves: easy to do, just switch the wires for the fronts on the back of the receiver and play some music. When you hear them you'll know its in the receiver. Takes two minutes.

Remember that there's very little information sent to the back speakers in most instances. Its mostly ambient sounds - wind noise, rain, maybe a plane zooming over head. But mostly very subtle. You say "surround back." Do you mean surround left and right? If you're referring to surround back then you're using a 6.1 or 7.1 set up. It might make a difference; the S - backs typically have even less information than the S - sides. Plus not all movies have a 6.1 or 7.1 sound track and will send nothing to the back speakers. 

That receiver has a surround back button - make sure its set to play how you want. See pages 24 - 28 of the manual you linked.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer Reciever*

Thanks for the info. I'll have a look at it soon.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Pioneer Reciever*

Gonna mark this solved I messed with some of the settings on the dvd player and got it to sound better.


----------

